# Coolant Bypass hose



## Guest (May 28, 2003)

Well, I posted before about the coolant bypass hose. It's the 45 degree one on the back of the engine block it's a black metal pipe. Well after I refused to pay a dealer for about five or six hours of labor I decided to do it myself.

I started taking things off the engine bagging and tagging bolts and making notes.

I'll be the first to say it's not worth the trouble. Just to get to the pipe I had to take off the fuel rail a lot of the emissions stuff on the intake manifold. The intake manifold both upper and lower, the throttle body links and all, and all the air intake stuff just to replace a two dollar hose.

I plan on cleanning the throttle body while I'm there replacing a lot of the other hoses in that area and everything else I can think of while I have the engine in pieces. I just hope I remember where everything goes when I put it back together .


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

good luck with the repair!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2003)

Well I did with a lot of frustration and time the job is now done. I have a new found respect for japenese engineering. I take back all of the four letter words I said when I was taking the car apart.

When I put everything back together and you see how things such as hose clamps and etc have to be in just one spot to get everything to fit together. You see that they made it that way just to get the damn thing to fit.

Well, I'm still a vw fan, I use to hate working on the se-r for one I didn't know what half the crap under the hood was. In my little old rabbit I can tell you everything about under the hood plus change a starter in just under 10 min.

Well I'm just glad it's done, I'm even happier that when I put gas in the thing it started right up on the first try.


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

its a little late.. but i had to do the same except i went from under the car.. it was a pain. but i what i did wasnt nearly as long and extended as you did.. i just made sure i had a long flat head
and new claps.


----------

